# We finally have a home gym!



## Ronni (Aug 14, 2021)

It took about 4.5 hours to put it together, and in spite of a couple tense moments, we’re still speaking to each other!! 

So many pieces!! 




But it was worth it!  It has a very smooth function and will allow us each of us to build muscle where we each need/want it. It’s been a while since I’ve done any lifting so I’m starting slowly…low weight and fewer reps/sets. I’m in no hurry, I’ll slowly build back up.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 14, 2021)

Ronni said:


> It took about 4.5 hours to put it together, and in spite of a couple tense moments, we’re still speaking to each other!!
> 
> So many pieces!!
> 
> ...


oh good, something to hang your clothes on


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2021)

Nice....

I got a treadmill 6 weeks ago.. didn't want the same thing as you have because I have lower back problems and pushing hard with my arms hurts my back ( plus honestly I have swimmers arms so I don't need any more muscle , so instead when I'm on the treadmill I just use my 1kg weights at the same time just as maintenance... Any heavier and my back goes out...


----------



## Ronni (Aug 14, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> oh good, something to hang your clothes on


Well we’ve both had experience with these
machines in other homes before we got married, and they were very well used. Since his daughter and kids moved out, we finally have the space in this house we share to get one set up!

We’re pretty stoked! I have no doubt I’ll use it. But I only have Ron’s word that he will lol! Even if he doesn’t, it will still get lots of use by me. Imma get strong and build muscle and kick his you- know-what!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 14, 2021)

Great to hear from you, @Ronni -- maybe I've been on the wrong threads


----------



## Lakeland living (Aug 14, 2021)

I have a wood pile and walk with the dog each and every day.
 up to those that work at staying fit...I know what it takes.
Lost it after the heart operation almost six months before I could do anything.
Now I am told I don't walk like an old man.. Not sure on that one...


----------



## Lakeland living (Aug 14, 2021)

I have a wood pile and walk with the dog each and every day.
 up to those that work at staying fit...I know what it takes.
Lost it after the heart operation almost six months before I could do anything.
Now I am told I don't walk like an old man.. Not sure on that one...


----------



## Gemma (Aug 14, 2021)

Nice machine @Ronni!  I have one similar...love the stack weights and yes, the smooth function is a plus.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 14, 2021)

Good luck with your new gym. 
I have a really nice treadmill in the basement. I turn it on faithfully every month to keep the cobwebs from forming under it. lol


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 14, 2021)

Very nice Ronni!


----------



## Nathan (Aug 14, 2021)

Ronni said:


> It took about 4.5 hours to put it together, and in spite of a couple tense moments, we’re still speaking to each other!!
> So many pieces!!


Looks like a good machine with a variety of workout functions.


----------



## Ronni (Aug 15, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Great to hear from you, @Ronni -- maybe I've been on the wrong threads


I think you must have been @CinnamonSugar  I don’t think a week ever goes by that I’m not posting something! After all, I AM the resident Motormouth!


----------



## Ronni (Aug 15, 2021)

Gemma said:


> Nice machine @Ronni!  I have one similar...love the stack weights and yes, the smooth function is a plus.


Over the years I’ve tried a variety of resistance training to keep my muscles in shape and stay toned.  

Body weight training just wasn’t fun for me. I pulled muscles working with free weights…couldn’t seem to manage not jerking the weights here and there no matter how careful I was. I tried resistance bands but they were boring. I’ve tried dumbbells and barbells, medicine ball, kettle bells etc and just never found the same degree of enjoyment or success with any of them as I have with this kind of a stack weight all-in-one gym.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 15, 2021)

We have something similar in the hospital gym. I prefer the treadmills but I have no room for one in this apt plus the noise would be too much. 

I'm glad you guys managed your way through all those parts. Too daunting for me. LOL


----------



## Ronni (Aug 15, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> We have something similar in the hospital gym. I prefer the treadmills but I have no room for one in this apt plus the noise would be too much.
> 
> I'm glad you guys managed your way through all those parts. Too daunting for me. LOL


I try and walk every day so I get my aerobic workout that way. Doesn’t build much upper body muscle or really work my glutes or adductors, which is why this gym is perfect for me. I can specifically target the areas I want to tone.


----------



## Della (Aug 15, 2021)

It looks great to me.  I can see myself spending hours shredding,  printing,  typing, looking out the window...oh wrong half of the picture!


----------



## tanchi (Sep 14, 2021)

Congratulations on the new gym! I wish I had the sense to get a one-piece unit such as this one, instead, I went for the real gym look, and the only equipment I find myself using every day more or less is the treadmill.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 15, 2021)

Hi @tanchi !  If I missed your introduction, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Gardenlover (Sep 15, 2021)

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 15, 2021)

All of these machines need an option that gives us a swift kick in the tush for when we don't feel like using them.


----------



## Irwin (Sep 15, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> All of these machines need an option that gives us a swift kick in the tush for when we don't feel like using them.


Having it right next to the desk should serve as a good reminder.

I have a similar cable weight workout machine — I believe it's also a Marcy brand — but it's in pieces in the garage. When we moved into our new house, the weight machine never got put back together. One would think we were fitness fanatics with all the gym equipment we own. Most of it goes unused, though, kind of like gym memberships. If only we could get in shape by napping. I'd be in the best shape of my life!


----------



## Ronni (Sep 15, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Having it right next to the desk should serve as a good reminder.
> 
> I have a similar cable weight workout machine — I believe it's also a Marcy brand — but it's in pieces in the garage. When we moved into our new house, the weight machine never got put back together. One would think we were fitness fanatics with all the gym equipment we own. Most of it goes unused, though, kind of like gym memberships. If only we could get in shape by napping. I'd be in the best shape of my life!


@Irwin There are numerous YouTube tutorials about assembly if you are interested in putting it together again. There are many different models of course, but the basic assembly is similar from one to the next.

We referred to several different videos even though they weren’t our model in order to get past a couple confusing points. Happy to help you find one if you’re interested.


----------



## Irwin (Sep 15, 2021)

Ronni said:


> @Irwin There are numerous YouTube tutorials about assembly if you are interested in putting it together again. There are many different models of course, but the basic assembly is similar from one to the next.
> 
> We referred to several different videos even though they weren’t our model in order to get past a couple confusing points. Happy to help you find one if you’re interested.


Thanks, @Ronni! If I decide to put it back together, I'll let you know. I'll probably just sell it or give it away, though. I bought it around 20 years ago and got good use out of it.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 16, 2021)

We had a gym at work and a group of us used to go there at lunch times.  We gave each other mutual support and that's what made it work - there was little enthusiasm for going on your own.

At the risk of being very cynical... if I wanted a home gym,  I'd go to my local recycling centre and I could easily retrieve everything I wanted from the skips (dumpsters).


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 16, 2021)

Irwin said:


> One would think we were fitness fanatics with all the gym equipment we own. Most of it goes unused, though, kind of like gym memberships. If only we could get in shape by napping. I'd be in the best shape of my life!


Well put, I think 90% of exercise equipment sold gets used once or rarely, and unused gym memberships are how most gyms make a profit.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 16, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Well put, I think 90% of exercise equipment sold gets used once or rarely, and unused gym memberships are how most gyms make a profit.


This is fascinating to me.  I just don't get it.  I mean, I have some resistance bands that didn't work for me that are just sitting around, and some hand weights that I don't use very often.  I had a gym membership before Covid that I haven't renewed because now I have this machine that Ron and I both use 5 days out of 7 (our rest days.)  

I guess it has to do with commitment?  Or maybe it's not enough research done before purchase? Way back in the day I almost bought an exercise bike, but because I wasn't sure if it would be the right kind of exercise for me, I got a guest pass to a gym (this was way before my gym membership) and used their equipment to see how it felt.  Nope.  Exercise bike definitely not for me lol!  But I learned what DID work (elliptical) and even though I didn't buy one (way out of my price range) it was a learning experience to try out all the different machines.


----------



## tanchi (Sep 17, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Hi @tanchi !  If I missed your introduction, welcome to the forum!


Hi! No, you didn't miss my introduction. I was just blending in without one ... guess it didn't work ... busted!


----------



## katlupe (Sep 18, 2021)

Wow Ronni! It looks like you will be busy! Congratulations on your home gym!


----------



## Lawrence00 (Oct 2, 2021)

Fantastic. I go to a big gym, and I do use many different pieces there. Today it was stairs machine, heavy weight rowing, chest/shoulder press, dumbbells, and walking in circles in their aerobics room while carrying weights.


----------



## bufflo (Mar 21, 2022)

Ronni said:


> It took about 4.5 hours to put it together, and in spite of a couple tense moments, we’re still speaking to each other!!
> 
> So many pieces!!
> 
> ...


Looks great!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 25, 2022)

Congratulations on your new home gym and being able to put that thing together!! Looks like a nice spot for it too. Enjoy.


----------

